# Smok TFV12 Cloud King Beast Tank



## Cloud Beast King (13/3/17)

Any1 of use no when the Smok TFV12 Cloud Beast King Tank will be available in the western cape or who already stocks it this side thanx


----------



## CMMACKEM (13/3/17)

Cloud Beast King said:


> Any1 of use no when the Smok TFV12 Cloud Beast King Tank will be available in the western cape or who already stocks it this side thanx



@The Cloud Lounge - Creamy Clouds have stock https://www.cloudloungevapery.co.za/collections/tanks/products/smok-tfv12-cloud-beast-king

Great service and they are damn cheap


----------



## Cloud Beast King (13/3/17)

Thanx alot i checked now yes cheapest ive seen so far R650, pity they in Roodeport

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CMMACKEM (13/3/17)

No, main office is in Fourways. They deliver


----------



## GerritVisagie (16/3/17)

Hey guys and gals, I'm looking for the RBA kit. 
Anyone have stock? Or does anyone have stock of the two rba decks?
It's for a bday prezzi for a mate of mine


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Lim (23/3/17)

we also have some, and can deliver national. 
http://dragonvape.thisistap.com/product/smok-tfv12-atomizer-kit/


----------



## Davin (27/3/17)

GerritVisagie said:


> Hey guys and gals, I'm looking for the RBA kit.
> Anyone have stock? Or does anyone have stock of the two rba decks?
> It's for a bday prezzi for a mate of mine
> 
> ...



Did you ever find any RBA deck? I have been scouring the interwebs and cant find the RBA version locally.


----------



## GerritVisagie (27/3/17)

Nope! Nothing. 
Not one


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Lim (20/4/17)

I have some RBA deck for TFV12 now, if anyone is still interested


----------

